# Google Suchfunktion



## Tschenger (28 November 2001)

Hallo 
ich war gestern auf der Site von PC-Welt.
Dort wurde über die neue Suchfunktion von Google berichtet.
Ich halte diese Berichterstattung mit den entsprechenden Hinweisen für sehr bedenklich,obwohl auf diese Thematik trotzdem aufmerksam gemacht werden muß.
Dort wird beschrieben,wie man mit gezielten Suchbegriffen Zugriff auf Dateien auf Webservern hat.In einem Forumsbeitrag wird dann noch einer draufgesetzt.
Ich hab das natürlich ausprobiert und gleich einen Volltreffer gelandet.
Der betreffendenden Person habe ich ein E-Mail geschickt incl. seinem Lebenslauf.Ich habe ihn auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht,dass er seine Dateien woanders abspeichern soll.
Ich denke,dass auf dieses Thema schon hochbrisant ist,da hier bestimmt viel Mißbrauch getrieben werden kann.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2001)

Hallo!

Ich weiß grade nicht ganz genau, was Du meinst da ich den Bericht nicht gefunden habe.
Grundsätzlich sollte sich aber jeder, der irgendwelche Inhalte ins Web stellt, auch darüber klar sein, daß die Dateien grundsätzlich erst einmal für jeden erreichbar sind.
Wenn man das nicht will, dann kann man Verzeichnisse per .htaccess (oder eine andere, grundsätzlich ähnliche Methode) vor unbefugtem Zugriff schützen. Vollkommen ist dieser Schutz auch keinesfalls. Aus diesem Grund sollte man nichts ins Web stellen, das nicht grundsätzlich öffentlich ist.
Wenn kein Verzeichnisschutz da ist, können Suchmaschinen das auch indizieren.

Das Problem liegt hier im uninformierten Administrator. Vor allem: bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist jeder "Webseitenbestücker" Administrator. So einfach, wie man das oft darstellt, ists halt nicht.


----------



## Tschenger (29 November 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
geh bei PC-Welt auf Nachrichten.Dort erscheint in einer kleineren Überschrift etwas rechts die Zeile
Google sucht Dateien und findet vertrauliche Dateien.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (1 Dezember 2001)

Hallo!

Für allzu brisant halte ich das Thema eigentlich nicht. Das liegt daran, daß hier eigentlich kein Mißbrauch getrieben wird, sondern Leute höchstens sensible Informationen nutzen, die andere leichtsinnigerweise ungeschützt ins Netz stellen. Internet ist halt mal kein lauschiger Raum, sondern Öffentlichkeit höchsten Grades. Das wird leider oft nicht beachtet. Und für diejenigen, die solche Informationen ins Netz stellen, halte ich es mit Albert Einstein... Administratoren sollten sich halt auch wie solche benehmen. Wer Directorylistings zuläßt, ist selber schuld.

Ich bin jedoch gerne bereit, den Bereich aufzunehmen, falls mehrere User dies für erforderlich halten.


----------



## Tschenger (14 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
du hast recht,wenn du schreibst,dass dieses Thema nicht allzu brisant ist.
Ich habe diese Sache angesprochen,da ich im ersten Moment doch ein wenig über den Leichtsinn erschrocken war.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (16 Dezember 2001)

Tschenger, Du hast eigentlich Recht - man sollte trotdem über diesen Umstand berichten und eine allgemeine Warnung veröffentlichen.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen dahingehend was schreiben...


----------

